# New Redfish Tattoo...



## Dragonfire21281 (Apr 7, 2011)

This is the outline. color will be next...


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Brandi is a really cute name for that fish too.


----------



## Dragonfire21281 (Apr 7, 2011)

lol wifes name


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Ouch....


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Looks great..!!


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Looks good, the mouth looks real.


----------



## Nitzey (Oct 9, 2007)

Lots of spots on that redfish.


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Lots of spots! Taken from anything you caught or is it your dream spot fish? Looks great - the artist did a great job.


----------



## Darrick (Jul 12, 2008)

Thats pretty good who did it?Ive been trying to find someone that does good saltwater fish


----------



## Dragonfire21281 (Apr 7, 2011)

Yes its based on one I have caught 12 spots on one side. Lol and dads bday my bday . The guy that is doing it is Cliff his number is 8502078872 great prices. He did dolphins on my wife last night


----------



## Dragonfire21281 (Apr 7, 2011)

*wifes last night*

This is her new one


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Both are great art. If you like spots. 302 on one side and 304 on the other.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Damn look at them spots.


----------



## Choozee (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm seein Spots! The tats look great


----------



## showme parrothead (Nov 30, 2007)

But the question is? Is it within the legal slot limit?


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

Dragonfire21281 said:


> lol wifes name


Do you forget her name alot? j/k


----------



## Dragonfire21281 (Apr 7, 2011)

*lol*



inshorecatch said:


> Do you forget her name alot? j/k


not unless i need to for the night .. lol j/k.... :whistling:


----------



## DragonSlayer (Nov 2, 2007)

Nice tat! I about to get a hammerhead shark on my arm, that's my daughters nickname.


----------

